# GRAPHICS CARD + ONBOARD VIDEO CONFLICT?! It might be the BIOS...? HALP!



## Mesawolf (May 11, 2009)

Just bought and built a new computer from all seperate parts.
The main parts that we'll be talking about today are;

Galaxy 9600GT Graphics Card
MOBO: ASUS P5KPL-CM (Built in graphics)


Now! I've built the son of a mother and the graphics only work when the video card is taken out, the battery removed from the motherboard then put back in, and running my monitor through an analog port on the mobo.

The graphics card will not show at all when I plug it in.

When I disable the onboard graphics in the BIOS and install the graphics card, boot, still nothing...


HALP!!!
THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Mesawolf (May 11, 2009)

P.S. When I try to run any graphics with the card in NO GRAPHICS show on either channel.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Can you try the video card in another PC to be certain it works?


----------



## Mesawolf (May 11, 2009)

Card is brand new. I'm sure it'll be sweet. Assuming that it is, where would my next step be? My 460W Power supply should be sweet I reckon.


----------



## mattcart (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe try finding each box for every part, and adding the totals up for power consumption. Also, the manufacturer of your PSU might be handy information for some.


----------



## Mesawolf (May 11, 2009)

CoolerMaster.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mesawolf said:


> Card is brand new. I'm sure it'll be sweet. Assuming that it is, where would my next step be? My 460W Power supply should be sweet I reckon.


Brand new doesn't make it good. That's why I suggested trying it another PC to be "certain" it is good and make it easier to diagnose your problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

460w is a little low for a 9600GT what brand card and what brand and model Power Supply?
Do you have the 6pin aux. power leads hooked to the card?


----------

